#   >     1 8

## Xpander

*2012*       ,            .
   .
*2012*, 



> 1 - ,  ( ),   .


 2 - , ,             (  )



> ,     1  -  ,  ,         ,    .
> 
>  109 -   (.  )
>  401.20 -  .
>   401.20     ,        - .


  ,   -  ?

----------


## 2012

Xpander,   ,         .?
     -,      .

  :
1.   ? (..  -  )   ?

2. . -:     -   

3.    .          ?   .
 ,  :           ,   .   

4. :      ,  ..   :             ,   .
 . ..    .        ,       . ,  ,  . 
:
1-	 ( )      
2-	-        
3-	  ..
4.      .      . 
:  1-        
 2        
 3 -   ,      ( 4)


5.           

6.     (, )     

7.            : 
 ,   . ..    

  ,       ,   . , ,   ,   .   ,       -  - - .    :    ,        ,       ,   .      ,   .   ,   ,    . 
,       ,      ,     ,   ,    -  .  ,  /      ,      :Smilie: 
 ,      -       . . 1)       2)         -

----------


## Xpander

> Xpander,   ,         .?


!    !  ,  ,   (1 - +  - , 2- (  ),  ,     :Frown: 
      ,    .



> -,      .
> 
>   :
> 1.   ? (..  -  )   ?
> 
> 2. . -:     -   
> 
> 3.    .          ?   .
>  ,  :           ,   .   
> ...


1.   (  174),   8- .
2.  -   .  ,   
3. ,        (   - ),
      ,  ()   .
4.      ,   ,        ,     ,    
   (      - ?  ?   ?),   



> ,   .
>  . ..    .        ,       . ,  ,  . 
> :
> 1-	 ( )      
> 2-	-        
> 3-	  ..


 ,   .!
   -, -    (),
          .




> ,       ,   . , ,   ,   .   ,       -  - - .    :    ,        ,       ,   .      ,   .   ,   ,    . 
> ,       ,      ,     ,   ,    -  .  ,  /      ,


 -  !     , , , ,  ,   - ,        ,   -   :Smilie: 



> ,      -       . . 1)       2)         -


   100,     .
  -        , , ,  ,   .
 ,     ,      .   .
-  ( 90-)     ,   -    :Smilie:

----------


## Xpander

,     , :
4.        1 (         05-,      -7)
    - " ",    ,   -  ,  -  '-
   .
5.   ( - " ")
6.   ,        "" ().   ,    ,     "",     .
7.    7-. ,       .        , .           :Smilie: 
 ,  ,    ,     :
1-, 2.2 - , 2.3 -

----------


## 2012

> !    !  ,  ,   (1 - +  - , 2- (  ),  ,    
>       ,    .


  -  ?
  ()   ?  ,  : .   .. - .  -    .

 ,    : 



  :

  -     




> 3. ,        (   - ),
>       ,  ()   .


             - .         (  ).   ,  -  -     .           :  ,    .. 




> 4.      ,   ,        ,     ,


. :    ,          ,     ,    ..
  :   -     ,      ,    -   ,       -    ..

     ,    .        ,     .
      8-,      .
  ,    ,          , -,   -     .

 ,          

Xpander,      .      ,        :Smilie:

----------


## Xpander

! .
  ,

----------


## Xpander

3 .  ,  .     .  7-     ,                  .     ,   ""   ,       ,    .          "-----".

  ,    :
-    (. ) (+++)
-   (. ) -  
-   (-   )
(. ) -++++340

- +:
-  (++)
-  (+++)

- -               (++)- 
- -               ( ) - 
-  ( ) -(++)
** 
_:_
  1  
 - 2(1-  )  3(2- )

__
  --1 ()
  --1+2+3+ ( )

_ 
_
   ?    ,       ,     -  .
.    ,      ,     , ,    .

----------


## 2012

Xpander,    .

1)   :     ,   - ?   -  ?            -   ?
       :     :   - ?

   :      ?
  - ? (,  .   .)

2)  .   .   ?    ( )  ?

-:  -  ..        ()    ()
   ( - ):          ?

-    .      (        ,         )

     :  -     .        (  1)

  . ,   ,        (    ),       - - (1 )  -  (     : -       1   )

3)      .  8-          .

       ,        .,     : 
-   
-   ,  
  -   ...

,     ,        .    -   (  ) 

 :         

-:- +:
-  (++)
-  (+++)

                :   ?

4)   
-    (. ) -    - ?
  ?

  .

 Xpander,     ,    ,     - ,     ,  -  :     :Smilie:

----------


## Xpander

1.  .  .        - ()
       -    .
2.   ( )  .  ()   .  -    .
(      - )
-  ,    - (),    7-, .. - .  -    -    (      -      ).
     ,    .
3.        ,     :   .
4.  .  : "    (. ) -    - ?"
-  .      "1".
  .

----------


## 2012

> 1. 
>        -    .
> .


Xpander,      :Smilie: 

- .   ,   .  ,          (.3 .169),    .
-   .    ,      0,      (. 284.1  )
      .

,  . 284.1.     :          ,            .       .0           .
,             .
  ,     -   .           .





> -  .      "1"..


-    ...          1.
      ,       , ..  .          12,   25-. 

 .      1   5   4     .

.

        -     .
     -  . 
          "",
 -:    ....

        ,     

    :      7-?   ?      8-: ,        .

  ,      .

----------


## Xpander

,    .   "0"-    .  ,     30.06.2012. 
  -         .
 01.01.2012  -  ,        ,  .
 - , .     -   .

_-   ...        1._
      ,         83-AP.
    ,   ,   "1"?
  ,   ( )    .
 "1"   ?       ( )   1.
     1 . ..        ""=1  ""  ?
 4      () ,
       ,     .

*      -     .*
    ,    .
 ,     (      ,  )
  7-  ,  ,     1   ,   ,   .
 ,      ,   (    ,      )
, .   .

----------


## 2012

.




> ,    .   "0"-    .  ,     30.06.2012. 
>   -         .
>  01.01.2012  -  ,        ,  .
> .


 01  2012   ?       0   ,     . 




> ,   ,   "1"?
>    ,   ( )    .
>  "1"   ?       ( )   1.
> .


          157   162   .  ,         ,       () (.157)
        (     .)        
162    , 
174     ,  
183-  
   ,  ,    ,    . 
                      ,               ()      (.     22.12.2011.   02-06-07/5236),    ,    .
, ,       1.




> ,     .
> .


             ,         191.     ,    1   .  2012.   ,        1  4-. 




> 1 . ..        ""=1  ""  ?
> .


Xpander,            ,            (. 162).        (. 180)    , ,    . 

               .        ,        ,  .
   ,        ,     .
!    .      1-       2 .  1    4  5    ,     ,     .     1   4,    5-,     . 
            (       ,       7-  8- ,      ,   -  )
      ,  - ,     . -,    ( ),  01.01.2012   174   . 

?

----------


## Xpander

,   .        .     7- (647),      .   ,    .
!

----------


## Xpander

. ,          ""     =1,  +    ?
 ,      , , ,    ,   .

----------


## 2012

> . ,          ""     =1,  +    ?
>  ,      , , ,    ,   .


Xpander, ,     , ..         ,       .    . 
    ,    ,      ,           .    -,     + ()     (   ): 01-  , 02-     ..    -  - 06-   . ..  1,2,6,  01,02,06
 .   ,  -.     . 
    :   ,     01.07.2012.           .    ,   ,    .   -,   -         ,  .
 , ,         1 :  0503137  0503737?   :    ?

 Xpander,    .       (     )      .  2        2011 ,   ,    2011.   :    ...  -  28 ...           ,    ( ,         ),    ...      ,         .  ,   :Smilie: 

   ,     ,    ,   ,        ,   .       ,   .   7-    -  (   7-    8- ,     ).
 ,  ,  7-       8-:   --   31.12.2011,    ,    8-    -   7-   ,      ..      .      -   , ..    . -      7-,        7-,    8-   .     7-  8-          , -    .

----------


## Xpander

*2012*, .  ,  -  .    :



> ,  - ,     . -,    ( ),  01.01.2012   174   .

----------


## 2012

Xpander,  ,    01  ,    .               .

   -   ?  ,    ,    .     ,      "  -  ".
      -       .
 7-     .    -    -  .  8-   . ,    ,   " "  
    8-     . -:    302.20,205.80 (  ), 206.20   ""  "".      . ,    ,    ,  :          01.01.2012. , ,  ,        .        8-,     .
   7-  8-   - .  -        .

        7-. ,   ,  -       .

----------


## Xpander

*2012*,  !
 8-     2 ,   (,,),  (,),  (, , ).        (, ,  , ,   ).
,       .        .          .
 -,     =1    ?  ?    - "".

----------


## 2012

> -,     =1    ?  ?    - "".


Xpander,  , .....       :Smilie:    ,  ,    -    .    .   .

,
 ,   ,        ,     -        ,      . 
   ,   .     ...  ,   -    - .    ""   "".
   .         ,          ,       .
    -  2- ,      191,     1  2-,         . 
  ,   ,           4  1, 7  2 (    .   ).         .

        .         :Smilie: 

!
 Xpander,        ""    1.  .              174.  7-,   ,      . 162,          .

  ,  -      .    -     ""  ,  -   .    ,     .

 ,    ,     .     ,     -     -      .

    :     ,        ,    .

      ""     .

     ,   .

----------


## Xpander

!
   .    , 



> ,     .


  ,   ,      ,  .     ,      ,    .
!

----------


## Lyu Ana

Xpander,   - 2012 :yes: 

     ,     :      ,   .
 ..       ,   ,   ,      (     ).

            .    -     ,   ,     .
 ,   -   ,               .    ,     -  .            .   ,     :       .  ,            .

----------


## Lyu Ana

1) .   ,           
    -   ,   .
         .
*!* 
-              .     ,      
-        (  )     17  +  (),   
,  ,         ,                           -   (     Excel).
,     . (   ,    ,   )
- ,              .  ,  8-   7-,   ,    -          .      ,          .

  .        (, ..   .162).       (     ),  . 
  -       ,  ,   7-   (-.       , ,           .  : 902 , .   901       ,   :   ).
  :   7-   .    ,  ,      -,             .
  .    .

----------


## Lyu Ana

2) .        ,          .    ,        ,       .     ,      .            .

_(      :      ,    .         )_

----------


## Lyu Ana

3) . 
   ,       :Smilie: ,  ..        .  -   .          ΅
         .         ,  -   .

 :
.   .  .  (  ?)
  +++
.     .  
  +++
- .   .   (-  . )
  ++ ++ 
--  +: 
--- 
- ++

- +++

- ++

  ???  ,  - ++

-  ( ) 
 ++

-     : 223,221,310,225,226,290

          (       ), ..         .  : ..     ,      (          )

 ( ,        )







 (?   ?)

 ,        , ..  ,      .     ,   .

1)    ,       .    , -,   ,     . ..          
2)     -  ,        (   ).

  ,     ,

----------


## Lyu Ana

*4)  * . 
       .        -,     . 
         , ,      .
     ,         .

 :

:
  1  
 - 2(1-  )  3(2- )

  --1 ()
  --1+2+3+ ( )
  ( )  .  ()   .  -    .
(      - )
-  ,    - (),    7-, .. - .  -    -    (      -      ).
     ,    .
   .,    :   .

  ,      ()    (  ,    )






 ..


:   ,               .
 ..         , -   .

   ().  ,  .        ,     .

   : 

.   .  .  
.     .  
 + -  
 3  .       ,  





!    , ,       ,   



..    







 (?   ?)

       +  
  ,      ()     ,   :



   , ..






 ..

      , ,  . ,       .        .
    :   ,       ()       .

      : 
-     .   ..      
-             
-           .   
-           
-               .  ,       

:      (. 0504035).
     : ,  (),  (), , .

 ()       .     
           2, 4, 7
.       ,   

.. :         , ..      .
 ,           .
-:            
   +    +
 .. 
    .      :    ,    ..

----------


## Lyu Ana

*4) . * 

     : 
-              
-     
-   8-         ,           
-:      ,       .    ,   .201.11     - ,    .
. ,     :             

,     ,         .  ,    ,     -  :Smilie: 

 

  201.11          ( ) 
     - ,     ,      
-:
340
- 
-
-  
*!* :         

-:   340: , , , ,  , ,  . -     

   ,     :
 ,   .

      ( ,      7-)

     ,     .      (    )

   :      
.:         . 
-   
-   ( )
-   (-   )

:     

-  -       
-  -              
 .. 
-  +.   

 : -_  (++)    (+++)_ -     ,   +      .          .
      .
    :    +   () , -:       .     

      :        :Frown: .        .    ,   :              ,        .           ( -       ), ,     .      ,

----------


## Lyu Ana

*5) * . 

     .
               .
   / -  .       .
    (,     ).
      :       ,         ?     .  () ,  ,      ,   : ;   , .          ..
..  .201.11          /          .

    . , ,   (  )    .   ,         ,               .502.11 ( 502.12  ,  -  .502.11).

             .

*Xpander*,   (   )     .    ,        ,   .
       ,        .
-:  .
- , 
-,  , 
-  ( ,      )
- , ..    .          ,    .


      .

  , .   ,     

*Xpander*,     ,     ,         .          .
        ,    ,       .       Excel   . 
 .          (..    ),     .      .
       -           .            .

 ,  ,   :            , ,    .
    - -    .

*Xpande*r,           ,  .    

   :      .
 -,        .            . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Xpander

*Lyu Ana*!
 !
 ,  ))) ,      . 2011 -  )))

    .    ,          ,      -,        .            .  ,    ,    !




> ,        ,       .     ,      .            .


  :yes:   !
,      -7,  ,    ,   ( ,     ,    /).



> ,  .


,      ,     .   ,            .   :Smilie: 
  !  !

----------


## Xpander

*Lyu Ana*,    :Wow: !!!    ,   . ,    ,  8 !     , ,    .
 , .  -    ,  :



> -     : 223,221,310,225,226,290






> -   (. ) -


 ,     -  ,  "" ?      ,    ,   ,  -.
!

----------


## Lyu Ana

> *Lyu Ana*!
> 
> 2011 -  )))


*Xpander*,   -     

  ,       .   -       ....
   ,          .

----------


## Lyu Ana

> ,     -  ,  "" ?      ,    ,   ,  -.


-   ,        .    :Smilie: 
   -      ,      2011.   ,      .           . ..  : ,    .
         .
 :    .     ,.   -   ,          -

----------


## Lyu Ana

> ,     ,    /).


*Xpander*,  .  ,      .       :        .       .       -   ,    "".     ,  ...  ...          , , ,  - .
 :yes:

----------


## Xpander

> .


..        ?      ?  ""  -   ?

----------


## Xpander

*Lyu Ana*, !  



> ...         , , ,  - .


  -8 -  ,   ,        ,     ""  1-.

----------


## Xpander

> -8


,   -.



> ""  -   ?


 ...  :Embarrassment: 



> ;   .          -     ;      ;      ()         ;      .    ,          .           ,        .            ,                  .





> .      -     ,         .  ,          ,   . ,              ,                .  ,           ,              .

----------


## Lyu Ana

> ..        ?      ?  ""  -   ?


  -   :Redface: . 
        180       (  -,    - ).
      17 ,   17     ,   .      ""   .

     .  ,    " +"           (+++),     ,        .

    :   .

----------


## Lyu Ana

> -8 -  ,   ,        ,     ""  1-.


        -  (     1).      ,  ,    1    (   ,   ).
            .
 ,  - "" -       .
  . :yes:

----------


## Xpander

,    . :
:  3.5   . . ?
..     18:-   ,    ?
        .  -   ?    ?

----------


## Lyu Ana

,          ,   . ,       
--------------------------------

   ,   :     ,  ,   ....(  ) - ?
    "" -  ?  ? 

  :
--------------------------------
               . 
-----------------------------
   -       () ?
     ...   

-----------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------------

     ...

        (  ).         ,           ,     .
    :    : - , - ...

----------


## Lyu Ana

> ,   -.


   ,   ... 

*Xpander*, , ,     :    .
 ,     -       -         .      (      )      .             .
   -        . :        ,   ,  . 
   .      .

   :    :    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lyu Ana

> ,    . :
> :  3.5   . . ?
> ..     18:-   ,    ?
>         .  -   ?    ?


*Xpander*,              1 -    ,    8- .      .        ,     . ,    .    -    ,        .        -   - - (       3.5).
   ,   -       7-,    8- ( )      .     8 ,        (   -   )
   18:-   , ..  ,      -   .
, , 18:  .     :       ,         .
  ,      .    ,      **  :   ,  .   :   ,  ...   ,     . :Smilie: 

      "".      ,      .     .  ,    -  .      ,   ,  .
     2005.        ,

----------


## Xpander

*Lyu Ana*, !
   "" ,  ,           .

 -    ( 3-4      ,  ,    ).     17  17   , , ...
  .          18:,     ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## Lyu Ana

> .     17  17   , , ...


    ....

            .
     1.   :    
    :  ,   ,

----------


## Lyu Ana

*Xpander*,      -WEB?

    -   :Frown: 
      ,         .
    -WEB 

..  ,    ,              3 .
     05 ...    ...
    - :  :Frown:  

1.  ,  
-  Internet Explorer.        ?
-     2003  2007.   2010?   2007    ...

  :
    " "?

----------


## Xpander

*Lyu Ana*,  !
    (-   ""  182    "")
1. ,  IE,   6.0 ,      firefox,       .
-   .
 ,    ,  .,       web-,  ,      7-, 8-     :Wow: ,      -  (    -)    .

----------


## Lyu Ana

*Xpander*,   :Frown:    ,     ...
  ...    , ..        ... 

   :




> .
> .


      IE -  ?     IE,  ,      . ,  :




> ,    ,  .,       web-,  ,      7-, 8-   ,      -  (    -)    .


..   ?    1  -     (     )-    -    -     ?
 ?

 2012. **      -  (  ),       :yes:

----------


## Xpander

> ...    1  -    ...-    -    -     ?  ?





> IE -  ?


!



> 2012.       -  (  ),


, ! . ,  :



> 2012-03-11 11:56     :
> "  "
> "   "
> "  ,  3.4"
> " "
> *    .
>    , ,      4.0,
>         1.1*.    . .

----------


## Lyu Ana

Xpander,       ?
-       :Frown:

----------


## Xpander

> ...


  :Smilie:  ...

----------


## 222

1    .        .   .

----------


## Lyu Ana

> 1    .        .   .


*222*,   .

,   :            .

  ?

----------


## Vlx

> . ,   ,        (    )


 ,   ?

----------


## Lyu Ana

> ,   ?


 :Smilie:            .

        1

----------

Lyu Ana
   6       ( -  ).    01.01.12.
 -    7  8- ()  5 ,     8-   .       2005 ,     . , ,         ,       ,  ,  .  ,      .          ,     .
   ,              .    ,   ,     .  ,  ,    -.        (      ).
,-    .
 ,

----------


## Lyu Ana

> .    ,   ,     .  ,  ,    -.        (      ).
> ,-    .
>  ,


**,   :Smilie: .     .
,     ,       .    -     . 

 ,   ()       -   . -,  10-         .

          - :    . 1-      - , ..   .,   ,     .
  ,     ,        ,  .

**,       . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Xpander

> ,              .    ,   ,     .  ,  ,    -.        (      ).


 ,   ?    .   -   .
          .         .

----------

